# Lower Au Sable



## Jayvelaz1130

Looks like I am going to fish the lower AS tomorrow morning. Anyone else been out this week?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead

I'll be with one of my buddies on the river early tomorrow as well. I haven't fished the Big A in more than a month, but a buddy of mine caught 4 nice fish a few days ago.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

I will be rolling solo. I'm starting at the dam. Good luck, pm me if you guys want to grab a few beers or something after. I'll be the young guy in a red s10

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

First AS trip in over a month

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve_D

I went there a week ago. It was pure hell, but still worth the trip. Out of the 10 hours I fished, I only witnessed one (very shortlived) hookup. Good luck!


----------



## fish gas

I was there last week end and they caught some from the mouth to M-23 . Nothing was up river . End of the pier they were using gold and florescent orange K-O Wobblers , some caught a few on spawn .


----------



## Steve_D

fish gas said:


> I was there last week end and they caught some from the mouth to M-23 . Nothing was up river . End of the pier they were using gold and florescent orange K-O Wobblers , some caught a few on spawn .


A week ago the end of the pier was covered in a two inch thick sheet of ice..... who was fishing off the end? A minnow could have pulled somebody in....


----------



## fish gas

Steve_D said:


> A week ago the end of the pier was covered in a two inch thick sheet of ice..... who was fishing off the end? A minnow could have pulled somebody in....


It was Dec 15 and 16th


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Pretty slow today on the river. Kinda tough conditions with that stiff wind and low water. We got 7, but had to work for them. All but one were fresh runs.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

I went one for one. My first hookup ever. Awesome time, couldn't have asked for a better time. Met up with a great guy and did some fishin'. Thanks again!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

ausable_steelhead said:


> Pretty slow today on the river. Kinda tough conditions with that stiff wind and low water. We got 7, but had to work for them. All but one were *fresh runs*.


I will attest to that. The Big A has frustrated me for more than a year but I'm starting to slowly figure it out. I've given up on swinging streamers and have been float fishing recently. Its a new game for me but fun nonetheless and its been producing!


----------



## JigginRod

Nice chrome hen,I'm starting to get the itch again.Gunna have to tie up some small bags.Thanks for the report,I needed some motivation.


----------



## Bighunther

Does anyone know how much snow is on ground up there? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slodrift

In the Oscoda/Tawas areas there's not even enough to cover the grass.......


----------



## Bighunther

Alright. Thanks so much! That us what I need to know.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

Don't take all the fish Jim! Lol good luck tomorrow buddy. I'll see ya there

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

Fished for 4 hours today without hooking up. Water was down considerably from my last outing. Just going to keep at it and hope for some snow events. And hopefully head West in the near future.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

There are definitely fish out there. Two for two yesterday in about seven hours, saw some beautiful water and got some decent exercise in, beautiful day.

J.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> There are definitely fish out there. Two for two yesterday in about seven hours, saw some beautiful water and got some decent exercise in, beautiful day.
> 
> J.


You need to break away from your guide, that _old_ guy only hits the tourist spots:evil: :lol:!


----------



## walleyeman2006

Yeah a bit of walking isnt a bad idea ....wish I could trust my truck to get up there....


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## Cedar Swamp

ausable_steelhead said:


> You need to break away from your guide, that _old_ guy only hits the tourist spots:evil: :lol:!


His guide doesn't like getting up at 0500 to beat you to "your spot" :evil:


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Cedar Swamp said:


> His guide doesn't like getting up at 0500 to beat you to "your spot" :evil:


Hey now Cedar..the week before last, we didn't even get to the river till almost 9  . Didn't matter though


----------



## Slodrift

ausable_steelhead said:


> You need to break away from your guide, that _old_ guy only hits the tourist spots:evil: :lol:!


Now that was just plain mean.....:lol:

You just wait skippy, 20 years sneak by fast and pretty soon you will be looking at 50 and your knee's, lower back and shoulders will start to go and you will find yourself saying "screw walking to that hole" trust me it will happen.

I still have plenty of spots the tourist's have not found yet....


----------



## Bighunther

Heading up in the a.m. for a day trip. Looking to put the ol'man on some fish. Has anyone been out this week? Has the river changed at all?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cedar Swamp

ausable_steelhead said:


> Hey now Cedar..the week before last, we didn't even get to the river till almost 9  . Didn't matter though


That's only 'cause you and Herb were hung over.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

How about a report jim, when you get in of course

J.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

Don't worry Jon I'll find em next week!

J.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Cedar Swamp said:


> That's only 'cause you and Herb were hung over.


No..no, that's Aaron's job to get Herb buuzzed:lol:! 



Jayvelaz1130 said:


> Don't worry Jon I'll find em next week!
> 
> J.


I was just messin' with ya, basically welcoming you into the Au Sable circle. Park the vehicle and walk that river for miles, that's how I learned 90% of the spots I know on this river. If it looks fishy, run it. People walk right by A LOT of steelhead on the Big A.


----------



## Bighunther

We fished mid river from 9 a.m -2:30pm. I went 0-1 hookups. The ol man was 1-1 20 in. Always a great day to be on the water. Thanks Cedar swamp for the heads up on the road conditions they were slick.


----------



## herb09

Live on the ausable and its hard to keep the beer cold

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith

Nice job on the chrome guys!

Anything happening at the pier? Thinking of running up tomarrow morning and throwing some hardware for steel and lakers now that their open. Thanks, pm's if you need to.



Slodrift said:


> Now that was just plain mean.....:lol:
> 
> You just wait skippy, 20 years sneak by fast and pretty soon you will be looking at 50 and your knee's, lower back and shoulders will start to go and you will find yourself saying "screw walking to that hole" trust me it will happen.
> 
> I still have plenty of spots the tourist's have not found yet....


I hear you on that. Although not quite(2 more yet) hit the half century mark yet:yikes::lol: Got enough xtra pounds though for 2 and that makes you feel 75


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

Going up there tomorrow, hoping for something a little bigger! This was from two weeks ago, just a lil porn for yas guys lol

J.


----------



## herb09

Ralph I've only heard they were doing well of the pier. I've been up river all week lots of fish in the system. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith

herb09 said:


> Ralph I've only heard they were doing well of the pier. I've been up river all week lots of fish in the system.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks herb Hope to get a few lakers, and maybe a steel. 

Jay, I think somethings wrong with your computer, the whole pic didn't come through. You may have to pm it :lol::lol:


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

Just trying to keep the pressure even lol 

J.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Pressure was ridiculous this weekend! Boats were EVERYWHERE, 4 in the first half hour alone! We also saw pontoons, kayaks(ignorant MF'ers!), canoes all over the river. Why do people float that river when they flat-out have no clue? This isn't the Big Man, don't be anchoring in front of guys fishing a hole. Not everyone is gonna just let it slide...

Thank God we have some cold coming, as the fair-weather hatch is HORRIBLE already on the Au Sable! Don't expect a single PEEP out of me the rest of the year. I know we talk, but I didn't expect instant crowds. Not blaming the internet, but I refuse to contribute to this mess. The AS is not the Big Man or MO, and doesn't take pressure the same. Have a good season everyone....


----------



## Burksee

Hey Jon, Although you're a highly respected and sought after source for fishing reports I suspect the weather yesterday was more the reason than the internet. 

Unfortuneatly I don't see me getting up there anytime soon so the fish are safe for now. :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hey Ralph, did you get up and out on the pier? Missed you yesterday over at LSH outing! :sad:


----------



## Ralph Smith

Burksee said:


> Hey Jon, Although you're a highly respected and sought after source for fishing reports I suspect the weather yesterday was more the reason than the internet.
> 
> Unfortuneatly I don't see me getting up there anytime soon so the fish are safe for now. :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Hey Ralph, did you get up and out on the pier? Missed you yesterday over at LSH outing*! :sad:


Sorry to here about the crowds Jon. I was hoping to get up there but never made it. Got to carried away last night with a buddy watching football at the bars. Drowning my sorrows of the job loss:lol: Was going to just perch fish this morning here, and didn't even do that. Took a couple ibu's to knock of the headache, and getting ready to go to my possibly last union meeting. Will get with you on the dogsled. I think we need some snow. Did it hang on up north, or is it dry also.


----------



## Burksee

Very sorry to hear about your job Ralph, hopefully something good comes of it. No snow here at HL, the rain Friday and today has pretty much wiped it out for now. The only good thing is its going to get cold again with little or no snow so it should be good for making ice on the lake.


----------



## Ron Matthews




----------



## Ralph Smith

Wow herb, that's a beauty! Now this warm up, might just get me up there mid week


----------



## rwenglish1

herb09 said:


> How you been Randall you fish it yet. Been slow the last couple days but there are some nice males around.
> View attachment 31231
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have not Herb, but that is what I am looking for when I get up there. Since the last time we spoke, I had surgery on my left leg to have a bad vien removed from the top of the foot to my groin in late October, that kind of put deer hunting on edge, and I was just getting healed and I had to go in and get my gallbladder removed December 7th, that was getting to feel better and I tore a tendon in my right wrist, after 30 days of in correct prognosis I seen a surgeon and this Tuesday I go in for surgery on that, I am hoping I will be able to fish soon. Let me know if that fish was hooked to deep and you kept it. Give me a call and let me know how you did with this warm spell coming though.


----------



## twbeyes

I fished up there yesterday fish 2 holes hook 2 fish lostem both lol im a little rusty i guess.


----------



## herb09

Damn Randall not to make light of your situation but sounds like a country western song lol. But i can feel your pain 10 years this February cancer free. My buddy always keeps a few fish I usually release you looking for one mount?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## herb09

Hey Ron could you post your recent e-mail to the dnr. If not i understand but i think it's important for the future of steelheading on the ausable river.You do your homework.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rwenglish1

herb09 said:


> Damn Randall not to make light of your situation but sounds like a country western song lol. But i can feel your pain 10 years this February cancer free. My buddy always keeps a few fish I usually release you looking for one mount?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes since I have not applied myself to get up there and have earned the nickname fishless Randal when I do go fishing. The Michigan Taxidermist Association has a Steelhead Challenge at the compatition, but time is almost to close to attempt it, I am not looking for anything hughe the bigger they are the more time........ it takes, the convention is in March down at the DeVoss Center in Grand Rapids. It is with the expo so if you had time it is something worthwhile to see, and the expo has lots of sales on fishing gear, turkey calling, duck calling you name it. 
I hope all the rain last night and the warm weather brings you some good fishing. 

This is one I did last year, this is a skin mount with cast head and fins, but since my lack of knowledge on this fish, I missed on some of the technical aspects and I bombed at the mta show, and went home and change the fins and the top of the head and repainted it. I then went to the Ohio Taxidermist Show and I received peoples choice and taxidermist choice at the Ohio .


----------



## Bighunther

Hey everyone, I'm looking to fish this week (possibly tomorrow). Will tomorrow be considered better with the false spring thaw? Or will the river be to high and muddy? I just don't know if I should save my gas money for the weekend. I appreciate any advice.

Jimbo


----------



## herb09

Tomorrow should be good, I'll be back up in the afternoon. Water has settled down a bit that should help.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## herb09

rwenglish1 said:


> Yes since I have not applied myself to get up there and have earned the nickname fishless Randal when I do go fishing. The Michigan Taxidermist Association has a Steelhead Challenge at the compatition, but time is almost to close to attempt it, I am not looking for anything hughe the bigger they are the more time........ it takes, the convention is in March down at the DeVoss Center in Grand Rapids. It is with the expo so if you had time it is something worthwhile to see, and the expo has lots of sales on fishing gear, turkey calling, duck calling you name it.
> I hope all the rain last night and the warm weather brings you some good fishing.
> 
> This is one I did last year, this is a skin mount with cast head and fins, but since my lack of knowledge on this fish, I missed on some of the technical aspects and I bombed at the mta show, and went home and change the fins and the top of the head and repainted it. I then went to the Ohio Taxidermist Show and I received peoples choice and taxidermist choice at the Ohio .


Pm me your number.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## twbeyes

I was up there today and it seemd like every spot i went to there was a bloodie spot ware i like to stand. lol i went 0 for 0 today fished from 2 till 530!! im thinken the boat next trip.


----------



## Adam Peterson

Fished it Sunday. Lots two above whirlpool and found 5 in lower river. Didn't see another person all day. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead

I've fished it a few times over the last two weeks, and found fishing to be kinda slow. There's enough fish around, just a spotty bite at times. Been catching chrome fish for weeks now.

Lake Huron continues to rebound, as these are some solid steelhead. Most have been released, but I _have_ kept a couple tagged fish. I've noticed less adi-clips this winter, compared to last. These are from my last few trips...


----------



## limige

Nice job AS, I wish I could take advantage of this warmup and hit it but works been crazy. Thanks for sharing some pics to those of us whom are stuck at work.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Excellent job there Jon! That 5th one looks more like a resident bow. All are beauties! Gotta love man, gotta love it


----------



## Fishndude

Nice fish, Jon. No resident Rainbows in the Ausable. It just gets too warm in Summer. Every summer it gets over 80*, which is deadly for Rainbows, and most Trout. 
I haven't seen large numbers of fish in the river, but plenty enough to keep it interesting. Mostly nice sized fish this year, too - not too many Skippers. I hooked into a few fish that might have topped 12# since October, but the largest I have landed was 11#. I had one on that almost scared me. It was hooked way downstream, and could have been a Salmon, or large Brown. Definitely a BIG fish.


----------



## herb09

Glad you got into some Jon. I didn't get that last pm.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cedar Swamp

Better throw some rocks in your waders Herb, looks like she's rippin'....


----------



## ausable_steelhead

That's alright Herb...it wasn't important anyways! She's up to 1800 right now, and will go higher. That last flow increase didn't seem to do a whole lot, shuffled the deck more than anything. Interesting to see what we get for size when the mature spawners invade in numbers, as there have already been some dandies poking around....


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

Ouch!!!

J.


----------



## herb09

She's rolling ,not a bite today.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Burksee

Cedar Swamp said:


> You need to stay outta Desi's Herb.


:yikes: Thanks! I just spit my lunch all over my monitor & keyboard! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

Anybody on the water today? Or should I say is EVERYBODY on the water today? Be safe everyone, how about some reports when you guys get back!

J.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> Anybody on the water today? Or should I say is EVERYBODY on the water today? Be safe everyone, how about some reports when you guys get back!
> 
> J.


I'll be on the Big Man, but back on the Big Sandy later this coming week!


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

I'll be on it in the morning with Bighunther. Hopefully his skunk smell don't spook the fish! Lol should be a good time. Enjoy the scenery, as will I.

J.


----------



## herb09

You should do well water is finally calming down. There wasn't a soul at rea rd when i left. Boat troubles had to head home, good luck to you both.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

Thanks Herb, I was going to see if you would leave me a stogie at the dock lol

J.


----------



## rwenglish1

ausable_steelhead said:


> I gotta few runs that are like that. One was steady as can be last year, it's right above my normal starter spot(which you know). A new tree fell on the nearside shore, and that run has given up one chrome buck in rising flows and that's it this winter. Down below my main run was ROCK steady for a few weeks, and since that last uptick in flow, has given up only one fish. We were hitting 5-7 each time before.
> 
> There's a hole somewhere below the bridge that 8-9 years ago, was a given for 5-7 hookups a morning/cloudy day on bobbers in the tail of it. About 6-7 years ago, it stopped producing. Last year, I again began hitting some fish in it, but further back in the run, where it used to be a snag. This year, I've only taken one adult there. That's just how the AS and most rivers are. Wood gets moved around, breaks get changed, sand fills and pushes...just the law of the river. There are little pockets that I've looked at for years and still to this day, have never fished. Gotta get on that!


Just wondering if something could have taken over the hole, I will swear I hooked a hughe Burbot on my fist drift the first time I ever fished the river. Got to excited and broke my leader, it was holding fast and hard in the current, I got it coming up and towards me and SNAP!!!


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

The right kind of buck fever! One for one yesterday, hooked up at 830 am, no bites the rest of the day

J.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237

Hey does the au sable get shelf ice from foote dam to mouth? Was thinking of trying it later this week.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

We didn't see a whole lot yesterday, it could happen if it gets cold and low enough

J.


----------



## Fishndude

I remember one winter when the entire river froze, from about 150 yards below Foote dam, to the mouth. But that was a long time ago, when we had real winters. 

Yes the river gets shelf ice. No, it doesn't normally prohibit people from fishing from the bank. Maybe in some places, but most places you can get it and out of the river, and can fish from shore.


----------



## herb09

Nice job on the fish J, it's the time of year between fall and spring where fish are hard to come by, 1 ain't bad. Your becoming a rock star on here, 11,000 people are checking out your reports. As far as shelf ice it's usually never a problem.


----------



## Ron Matthews

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> hooked up at 830 am, J.


Nice Chunky one, Good job!!

Herb, you see cfs at curtisville today?- 1320
Foote only 970cfs


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Thick buck J, make sure you turn that head in bro...




Ron Matthews said:


> Nice Chunky one, Good job!!
> 
> Herb, you see cfs at curtisville today?- 1320
> Foote only 970cfs


Getting very sick of this ****. Big Man slowly dropped, maintaining steady flows the whole time. We go high for a few days and drop like a rock, with erratic flow management like always. I literally want to walk up and blow the mouth out of the next Consumers worker I see at the gate....


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

Head is in the freezer as we speak.

Here's a better look at the guy, the last picture didn't do anything for the beauty of that fish.
29" 8 lb. 13oz.

J.


----------



## Bighunther

Nice fish J! At least you weren't complaining about cold hands anymore. After that ten minute fight. Lmao

Jimbo


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

Bighunther said:


> Nice fish J! At least you weren't complaining about cold hands anymore. After that ten minute fight. Lmao
> 
> Jimbo


Didn't have the fire water with me, what can I say....lol

J.


----------



## herb09

Ron Matthews said:


> Nice Chunky one, Good job!!
> 
> Herb, you see cfs at curtisville today?- 1320
> Foote only 970cfs


 Ya pretty sad .We'll be on manual again in a day or two.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JigginRod

Good looking buck,I like the colors on the winter fish a little better than a chromer.Prettiest fish I ever caught was an 11lb. male with double racing stripes,it was during February as well,due north of Ruthies.

What did your fish hit on?


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

We didn't bring any waxies with us we should have. Hit on a bag of steelhead skein about dime size. We would've brought waxies! Lol

J.


----------



## herb09

METTLEFISH said:


> I'm against fighting fish to the point of oxygen depletion. Sure you can do it... and I can get a good look at a T-Bone by stickin my head..... no offense, it just kills alot of fish, I don't mind that iether, however finding dead rollers along the bottom sucks....



it just kills alot of fish, Absolutely not true. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdacker

herb09 said:


> it just kills alot of fish, Absolutely not true.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


absolutely maybe not a good word ... can certainly happen in certain water conditions


----------



## herb09

I agree if your yanking females off gravel, I'm only referring to fall and winter conditions. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Like stated before, I run 5lb Max exclusively in the winter on the Au Sable and it doesn't take me very long to land my fish. A couple minutes at most, unless I got an ornery buck. When you don't even have to revive them and they blast off as soon as they hit the water; they are not in bad shape! An overly tired/played fish takes some revive time and the fish this winter are having none of it.


----------



## JigginRod

ausable_steelhead said:


> Like stated before, I run 5lb Max exclusively in the winter on the Au Sable and it doesn't take me very long to land my fish. A couple minutes at most, unless I got an ornery buck. When you don't even have to revive them and they blast off as soon as they hit the water; they are not in bad shape! An overly tired/played fish takes some revive time and the fish this winter are having none of it.


Well,for the 6-8lb. fish that the AuSable gives up, 5 or 6 lb.leader is fine,but a 12-16lb. fish from the Big Manistee is going to need a leader a little bit stronger.If you have a log free area to chase them,or are in a boat then 4lb. would get it done.Any how....I'm thinking a 8' ugly stick "broom handle" with 20lb. "invisible" flourocarbon should be able to rip em on to the bank in one smooth motion.:yikes:


----------



## Fishndude

JigginRod said:


> Any how....I'm thinking a 8' ugly stick "broom handle" with 20lb. "invisible" flourocarbon should be able to rip em on to the bank in one smooth motion.:yikes:


Believe it, or not, that can be done. I heard of someone once, who used a relatively short, very stout flyrod to haul chrome Kings onto shore. The guy would literally haul hard when they jumped, and they would fly over and land on the bank. Crazy stuff, but it can be done. 

I am not a yanker, or snagger at all. Sure I did it when I was a kid, and it was legal (for Kings), but it didn't take me a long time to figure out you can get Salmon to bite. And then I discovered Steelhead, which will bite most of the time if you present a bait or lure to them properly. There is no need for tackle that can tow a car, but there isn't a need for ultra-light tackle either. But that is my opinion. Fortunately there is room for everyone to fish however they want to, within the letter of the law. I will say that I literally don't have a rod that can set the hook properly with 4# line. I will just snap that setting the hook on a Steelhead with my rods. They are all fast action, and I much prefer that when drifting, or fighting a fish. But for everyone who likes floppy rods with light line, I am glad you can enjoy catching Steelhead the way you like to. 

But the guy with the cool jigs, who is losing those beautiful fish, really should at least consider beefing up their leader by 2#. What can it hurt? You can always go back to lighter leader if you feel like you aren't getting enough bites.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

JigginRod said:


> Well,for the 6-8lb. fish that the AuSable gives up, 5 or 6 lb.leader is fine,but a 12-16lb. fish from the Big Manistee is going to need a leader a little bit stronger.If you have a log free area to chase them,or are in a boat then 4lb. would get it done.Any how....I'm thinking a 8' ugly stick "broom handle" with 20lb. "invisible" flourocarbon should be able to rip em on to the bank in one smooth motion.:yikes:


The Big Man isn't much better on size anymore. While lake Huron does average smaller steelhead, lake Michigan is also down. The fact that a master angler steelhead is now 14lbs instead of 17lbs is somewhat telling. I've caught my share from the BM and still ran the same ****. Besides, Big Man fish don't scrap like Au Sable fish ....


----------



## Cedar Swamp

ausable_steelhead said:


> Besides, Big Man fish don't scrap like Au Sable fish ....


AS fish don't fight worth a **** !! :evil:
Much better off going to the BM if ya want a good fighter.


----------



## Ron Matthews

Cedar Swamp said:


> J,
> 
> Keep up the joking and you won't get your "boat ride" with the Skipper and Gilligan... Easy Ron, I'm just kidding.


Still owe you the ole anchor drop on the boot trick for that:evil:

It's killing me Not to be slummin around being a fishwhore up there....I guess I got soft, I'm one of them wood stove huggers this yr.

Oh, I'm a 5lb first light- 4lb the rest of the day kinda guy.
Better to have been bit and lost Than not bit at all... my little #10's swim better on 4#


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Cedar Swamp said:


> AS fish don't fight worth a **** !! :evil:
> Much better off going to the BM if ya want a good fighter.


LOL..right..right. I believe Shawn would not agree with that though:lol:! I can say those December-mid January fish were rippers man; I've never been blitzed like that by winter steelhead in my life, ever! They were not playing games when you barbed'em..that's for sure. They've returned to normal winter fights recently though...


----------



## MrFysch

I have caught steelhead from every corner of the state both upper and lower peninsula. Catching a steelie in the middle of the winter just doesnt do the specie justice! Fall is when they are at their finest for fighting ability. As fas as where the best fighters are thats a stretch . The bigger rivers with the bigger flows are fun but some of the wild fish I have caught in the UP are toough customers.


----------



## Cedar Swamp

I'll be sure to wear my steel toe waders.:evil: 

Yeah, seen Shawn get ripped a few times.. He can sure tie up a run trying to land 'em 
Definitely the best winter fights I've had, bar none.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

W.T.F!!! The flows has been all over the place AGAIN and AGAIN and AGAIN! Every gauge upstream spiked upwards today, while Foote dropped. Same thing as yesterday. What can possibly be done about this when consumers continually phucks with the flow and the DNR sits on their asses and does nothing? No one is held accountable at all, in any way. This is starting to get ridiculous. It was warm out today, so no excuse of ice dams. Must be the completely stupid operators again, right!?

The Manistee meanwhile, has risen and fallen smoothly the entire damn time. Why is our river allowed to be screwed with and treated like a toy? My anger becomes me.....


----------



## limige

We're hoping on hitting it in a week or two. Where's a link for flow/temp data?


----------



## hamburger man

4 for 8 today


----------



## herb09

Yea we bounced off a lot of logs last nite but did go 6 for 7 from 3 to 6pm. All silver fish. As far as flows Google usgs flows ausable at ausable. I'm not smart enough to post links. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## herb09

hamburger man said:


> 4 for 8 today


Sorry we missed ya Craig 4 for 8 i thought these were winter fish lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## open road

USGS data below Foote Dam:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv?04137500


----------



## limige

Thanks. What's working best spawn? Anyone know what flies are good this time of year? I haven't fished the steelhead in the winter in years. Never had much luck when we did.


----------



## herb09

Tough conditions today fished from dark to dark but did end up 6 for 8. Caught a couple nice males.








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

Went 0 for 1 sunday, water was low. Did see herb and jon land one though. Started at Rea rd. around 830

J.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Herb and I saw both of you guys on the riv. Jay, we actually hit fish back to back when we saw you in the morning; I landed another later in the day there on my first drift after Herb left. Grizzly, I believe we saw you and your buddy. we also went back to back there as well. Overall a slower day, but we landed 7 nice fish. Herb just had to one up me though :lol:! Bunch of stocky females around it seems.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

My one hit was a nice hen, easily 8lbs.

We actually passed herb on 65 I think, but we missed the river road turn and he got in front of us and you guys beat us to the bend. Lol That was where I was going to start haha. Nice job on the fish.

I think we did see grizzly too if you were with another guy fly fishing. I had on a Michigan stocking cap.

J.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237

Yea that was me I remember you to. Au sable steelhead were u in the boat?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## twbeyes

Hey grizz did i see u and another guy that tough i was tyler. lol i came walking down the hill from the other side of the river!?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237

twbeyes said:


> Hey grizz did i see u and another guy that tough i was tyler. lol i came walking down the hill from the other side of the river!?


No I don't remember seeing anyone come from the other side of the river.


----------



## herb09

Always good fishing with you Jon. J wasn't me on 65 i stayed in footsite Saturday night. Grizz we were in a boat and you guys did cover some river. Also good meeting you and your wife open road. Good to see lots of ms members on the river.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Alright..here's the report from Herb and I. Hit the river early, beat everyone else there. Started upriver a bit, and worked the top of a deep, wide bend. It was 18* and very light winds, so we were not complaining! The sun was out and it was a beautiful morning. After working our way through the first stop, we dropped down a bit lower and went to work. Herb had first run through, and swung and missed. I was right behind him and took an aggressive bite. Fish on. After a good scrap, I landed and released a nice winter-hued hen. Herb followed her up on his next drift with her sister, a slightly fresher hen just a hair lighter than the previous fish:


















After releasing both, we fished it a bit more, then moved on. By this time, people were popping out, so we boogied down the river. Our next stop is a consistent deep, slow bend, but she gave nothing this day. We putzed down to a well known, but surprisingly unoccupied run. Herb hooked and landed a nice hen(no pic), on a weird hookup. That was the only fish we landed there, although we did miss a few. By this time, it was clouding up on-off quite a bit and the wind kicked up some. We moved downriver a 100 yds and worked a run I fish quite a bit, but Herb had never. We took a male and a female back to back there:


















After this we motored back upriver, as Herb had to get going soon and re-worked the one hole. Nothing again. So we headed back and stopped along the way in a transition run where Herb got the first drift through and into a good sized, very stubborn hen(no pic). After releasing her and fishing it a bit more, we headed out. After thanking Herb and grabbing my stuff, I walked back to our first hookups. Fresh tracks there, not surprising. My first drift through was aggressively taken, and a plump little hennie hit the shore:










So all in all, not a bad day. The river certainly has the potential for double digit hookups now, but they've been fussy often with the flows. I will say when the sun came out, we got bit. They were liking the warmth of it, that's for sure.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237

Nice looking fish!!I forgot what they looked like. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bighunther

Great report! Thanks good to know someone is nailing them.

Jimbo


----------



## Ralph Smith

Awesome report and pics Jon! What was the bait of choice? Great job to you and herb. That cold weather steelheading is for the heartiest of fisherman, that's for sure


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Ralph Smith said:


> Awesome report and pics Jon! What was the bait of choice? Great job to you and herb. That cold weather steelheading is for the heartiest of fisherman, that's for sure


The usual stuff, nothing fancy at all. My bro was up today and went 4-6; mostly hens for him too. His friend got a small buck as well. Flow has been stable the last 2-3 days.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

I will be busting out the slip bobbers when I know they won't freeze, too bad Sunday was one of those days lol

J.


----------



## herb09

Nice report Jon, and a damn good memory looking forward to round two.


----------



## herb09

Brougham said:


> Herb, your PM box is full. System indicates my msg was not sent.
> I did e-mail to the FERC contact provided by "open road", and copied a DNR contact as well. Boats nearly ready. Head'n up soon.
> Jeff


 Sorry Jeff just saw this, cleaned it out this morning if you wanna try again.


----------



## Cedar Swamp

Wow, Herb isn't gettin' any prettier...:lol:

Nice fish men


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237

Anyone fishing 2morrow(Thursday) after the storm and the last warm day for awhile. I want to get out again. It's a long drive for me 2 hours would it be worth it ?
Thanks kyle


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

GrizzlyAdams237 said:


> Anyone fishing 2morrow(Thursday) after the storm and the last warm day for awhile. I want to get out again. It's a long drive for me 2 hours would it be worth it ?
> Thanks kyle
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If I had it off, I would go with you; didn't satisfy my needs last trip lol

J.


----------



## herb09

Cedar Swamp said:


> Wow, Herb isn't gettin' any prettier...:lol:
> 
> Nice fish men


That's what happens when you get old and catch fish.... never mind you wouldn't understand lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## herb09

I'll be heading up tomorrow for a few days griz should be good.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Cedar Swamp said:


> I resemble that remark


Lol...you don't count in that regard:lol:..


----------



## Cedar Swamp

ausable_steelhead said:


> Lol...you don't count in that regard:lol:..


 
Phewww !

I'd be up there weekly if I had Herb's job and/or lived a little closer. 

See ya in the Fall Jon.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Hey Slodrift. I'll b in oscoda all week next week fishing. If you got some time we should do some fishing together. After all, I still owe you breakfast. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cedar Swamp

maddog,

he hasn't been on the site for a while, you may want to call him


----------



## herb09

Oscoda monster 27"








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cedar Swamp

herb09 said:


> Oscoda monster 27"
> View attachment 33748
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Now ya need a bluegill for the tri-fecta


----------



## Bighunther

Heading up first thing tomorrow morning. Looks like it could be a great day. Im hoping to good a couple fights out of the "All mighty" I will be.doing some hiking. Good luck to all

Jimbo


----------



## open road

herb09 said:


> Oscoda monster 27"
> View attachment 33748
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Herb, that's a dandy River Redhorse. This sub species of the sucker family is rather unique to the AuSable.
http://mnfi.anr.msu.edu/explorer/species.cfm?id=11356


----------



## Ralph Smith

open road said:


> Herb, that's a dandy River Redhorse. This sub species of the sucker family is rather unique to the AuSable.
> http://mnfi.anr.msu.edu/explorer/species.cfm?id=11356


Used to catch them all the time in Alcona pond growing up. Not bad eating either. They would eat pike minnows up off bottom, didn't know they would chase bait like that.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

Herb was deadstickin a cheeto for shats and gigs lol.

Anybody out today? can't get a current reading from the USGS. I'll be up first light tomorrow, anyone down for a shotgun start? Lol

J.


----------



## copper95b

I just got stationed in Tawas and just moved into a house four miles south of the mouth of the AS on US-23. I have fished Tippy Dam a dozen times or so and I am just wondering if someone could point me in the direction to public access points to the AS. Im not looking for your honey holes, just a place to start. Also if anyone wants to meet up and fish anytime let me know. Have a great day and thanks in advance!


----------



## Fishndude

All of the fish that go up the Ausable have to go past the piers. Lots of easy fishing opps from the US-23 bridge to the mouth, to have easy access, and good chances of hooking up. Once you are familiar with that, get a map of the river, start driving down two-tracks, and find your own honey holes. There are thousands of spots that hold fish in the 10 miles of river that has Steelhead.


----------



## copper95b

Fishndude said:


> All of the fish that go up the Ausable have to go past the piers. Lots of easy fishing opps from the US-23 bridge to the mouth, to have easy access, and good chances of hooking up. Once you are familiar with that, get a map of the river, start driving down two-tracks, and find your own honey holes. There are thousands of spots that hold fish in the 10 miles of river that has Steelhead.


Sounds like a plan! Thanks! PM me if anyone wants to go fishing!


----------



## humalupa

Can anyone tell me if the 2 track across from the Rea Rd. parking lot is drivable? I have not been up there in a while and I do not want to dig myself out on this trip if I can help it!


----------



## tcriver

humalupa said:


> Can anyone tell me if the 2 track across from the Rea Rd. parking lot is drivable? I have not been up there in a while and I do not want to dig myself out on this trip if I can help it!


 thats a snowmoble trail now.I beleive it is closed to other vehicals


----------



## Jayvelaz1130

tcriver said:


> thats a snowmoble trail now.I beleive it is closed to other vehicals


True

J.


----------



## Shift7609

Closed and u better have 4wd if u try i barely made it with 35s today snow deep had to pick cousin sled up 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## humalupa

Thanks for the info. I made it back there without any issues before I read these today, unfortunately no fish to bring back for the effort!


----------



## jmaddog8807

Had a blast on the Ausable this past week. Fished from Wednesday to Saturday. Caught some real nice fish and some big ones at that. Fished with a good guy on Wednesday and even though it was cold and windy, we still managed to pull a couple out. A lot of thanks to him as he showed me some new tips and holes.

Best of luck to anybody heading out this week!


----------



## Shift7609

Went 6-12 this weekend with a 11lb and 9lb hens water was up a, Lil from last weekend but all in all good trip till i fell in sat and instantly my waders were ice fished Friday afternoon to all say sat!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cju1

Had the day off of work today, so I hit the mouth of the AuSable this morning. Wind was blowing 20mph from the east, one foot waves moving upstream. Fished with spawn, after losing several rigs, I hooked up twice, did not land either fish. The guy next to me landed two nice fresh fish in ten minutes. After lunch I moved upstream to Highbanks, big zero. Best bet is to stay near the mouth for the next couple of days. Nothing at the dam either. Still better than being at work....
Started snowing around 1:30pm. weather map looks like they are in for a few more inches this evening. Goos luck if you get out.


----------



## Ralph Smith

cju1 said:


> Had the day off of work today, so I hit the mouth of the AuSable this morning. Wind was blowing 20mph from the east, one foot waves moving upstream. Fished with spawn, after losing several rigs, I hooked up twice, did not land either fish. The guy next to me landed two nice fresh fish in ten minutes. After lunch I moved upstream to Highbanks, big zero. Best bet is to stay near the mouth for the next couple of days. Nothing at the dam either. Still better than being at work....
> Started snowing around 1:30pm. weather map looks like they are in for a few more inches this evening. Goos luck if you get out.


Welcome to the site! Last time I fished the mouth in 20 mph from east, the waves were crashing on top pier:yikes::lol: You must have been upstream of 23. They'll be good in late April and into May like years ago with this late spring.


----------



## hfitch

I've got some questions on access points on the lower river behind the old air force base. We've been up fishing numerous times and know all the "normal" spots, but would like to hit some other spots. I've got some bad joints and don't mind walking a little, but would like to get as close as possible. Shoot me a PM if you know of access points where I'm talking about. We're just wading, no boat access. Don't want your honey holes either, just a little guidance. One of these days, I will catch a steelie further up the river than the mouth!!!! I hope.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishndude

hfitch said:


> I've got some questions on access points on the lower river behind the old air force base. We've been up fishing numerous times and know all the "normal" spots, but would like to hit some other spots. I've got some bad joints and don't mind walking a little, but would like to get as close as possible. Shoot me a PM if you know of access points where I'm talking about. We're just wading, no boat access. Don't want your honey holes either, just a little guidance. One of these days, I will catch a steelie further up the river than the mouth!!!! I hope.....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm sure I know the spots you are wondering about, on the river. But I usually fish it from a boat, so don't know how to walk in lower river spots on the north side. A boat works great, though. No walking required. You can park wherever you need to be to get the perfect drift in any spot.


----------



## hfitch

a boat would be ideal!! We have a 14 footer but I just don't feel comfortable going in that river with it because it just doesn't sit high enough in the water. Husband says, awe, we'll be fine, but I've been canoeing a lot more than he has and I know how fast they can fill up with water in one wrong move!! We'll just drive around and see what we can find, if we have to walk, then so be it. I'll just take an extra Motrin : )

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bighunther

Do they relieve the dam, everyday? If so is at scheduled times? I'm pretty sure that is how it was before? Any info I greatly appreciate.

Jimbo


----------



## Stubee

Bighunter, not sure how long it's been since you've been there but it is not like it was 20-30 years ago. No very low water at night then greatly increased outflow with the 'whistle' at 8:30AM or whatever. The variance is much less now than it used to be, changed with an agreement with the state a long time ago. IME the lows are not so low, the highs not so high anymore when run-off 'stable'. 

But I'm guessing that right now it's running full throttle all day long. I haven't been up there yet this month, others surely have.


----------



## copper95b

How was the Steelhead fishing this weekend? 

Will the next two weekends be the peak of the Steelhead fishing?

Thanks in advance!


----------

